# How is this edge made?



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

How is this edge made? Is this a 1" roundover bit?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if you refer to the top , that's an ogee


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Link to the bit?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

just an example:









http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=30188&cat=1,46168,62157


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It kind of resembles a raised panel bit used for making cabinet doors, but, applied to the table top edge.









It looks cool, but, you can find table edge bits that have a nice edge too.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with* PurpLev* ogee and you vary the depth of cut.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks.
So probably the 21/32" deep bit?

Is there a quality difference between Lee Valley bits and Freud bits?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I personally don't have experience with LV bits, just knew they had a good photo sample of that bit and the pattern. I only used Freud bits and they are quite good. Whiteside also makes good bit.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

PurpLev-

Do you think that is only a 1/4" radius roman ogee bit? I don't know, seems bigger and chunkier in the pic, but it's hard to tell…....


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't know what the radius is from the pic, but you can do that with a roundover bit by using a smaller bearing to get the quirk at the bottom. The image is deceptive because the profile is routed on the front and back edges giving it the appearance of an ogee, but I'd put money on it being a roundover witha top and bottom quirk.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if that top is 3/4"-1", than the 1/4 radius seems just about right. (the depth of the cut is 21/32 on the LV bit specs) you can check other mfg. they might run slightly different radii/depths


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Another way to get a similar effect is to use a roundover bit with a smaller bearing, though in the picture above that is pretty clearly not a straight up constant radius like a roundover.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It's definitely and ogee and might be more than one board, a stack molding.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry guys that is not an ogee. That is a qtr. bead, not to be confused with a qtr. round. Most likely done with router. That's what I would do anyway. It also has a stacked edge. JB


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

cabmaker-

That's what I was thinking.

Is it this 1" radius bit http://www.freudtools.com/p-146-beading-bits.aspx with a 1/4" of the bottom of the bit coming out of the router table and then stacked on top of another piece of wood staggered in 1/4"?

I just bought a board of 8/4 to do this.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks like an edge bead to me too.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Actually, I think I would need the 1" radius of this one to stack it on top of a 1" thick board, offset 3/16"-
http://www.freudtools.com/p-143-rounding-over-bits.aspx

I like the prices at MLCS. Is there a difference in quality between MLCS and Freud?


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Also looks like the male side of a drop leaf table shaper set I have. It's not a standard ogee I don't think.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Noone your on the right track for sure . Looks to be a 5/8 radius.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I doubt it was done with a router. I'd say a shaper.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

A roundover bit won't give you thr bottom step and an edge bead won't leave a quarter round. But an ovolo bit will leave both the top and bottom steps and a quarter round.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I vote for ogee. The bottom of the roundover looks curved, not sharp.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the prices at MLCS. Is there a difference in quality between MLCS and Freud?

I'd say that MLCS Katana bits are comparable but their lower tier bits are not as good as Freud.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

But are the cheap MLCS bits good for occasional use? I really only need probably about 20 linear feet.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

First of all the top looks to be about 1.25 to 1.5" thick just based on the scale of the picture. The edge could have been applied using standard moldings with glue and a nailer. Really can't tell. If it came from a production shop then more than likely used a router due to the size of the top. As to a bit looks like a 1/2" quarter round.

pj


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Full name "Roman Ogee"


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

The rear right hand corner looks to have a small radius at the bottom of the profile which makes it a Roman Orgy.
The rest of it due to the crappy picture looks like a Quarter bead, so that might be what your after, even though it isn't(imo).
Ya can't beat a good ol' Roman orgy though….


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

To me that looks like an ogee. If you look at the corner on the right side of the top you can see that in isn't a true radius and that there isn't an exact spot where it terminates to a quirk. It's more of a subtle transition.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it is a just a quarter bead.

If you zoom in on the pic, it's really just the second layer of wood underneath it that is giving it the illusion that the quarter curve flares out. The angle the picture was taken makes it look that way.

Just my opinion.

I still don't know whether to use a Roman Ogee or a Roundover for my edge. Maybe I'll just buy both and experiment.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

But are the cheap MLCS bits good for occasional use? I really only need probably about 20 linear feet.

Yes, they will work fine for that, they are not bad bits.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

Noone, how do I zoom in on the picture?"


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

If you're on a computer press CTRL on your keyboard and roll your mouse.

If you're on an iPad, do an open pinch.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I suspect the heavy coat of painted finish is giving the illusion of a Roman Ogee edge. But if you look at the front corner and think about bedroom furniture designs with this look . . .

The Freud 39-230 Ovolo Router Bit.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

Hey Noone, thanks for the tip. It's just to blurry for me to make a distinction. I would think that which ever bit you happen to have would be fine. I have both kinds and use the round overs or edge beading bits more.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a beading bit there is no undercut that I can see in the op's pic. there is a concave on both sides of the convex middle section. special cutter or double pass. An ogee might work you would have to run twice to get the concave on both sides.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Slight difference between the Roman Ogee and an Ogee

Freud Ogee










Freud Roman Ogee










It is tough to tell from the photo, but my guess is a Roman Ogee. You just need to figure out what size.
If you look at the back edge against that black jacket there appears to be a cove not an edge of a bead on the lower portion.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

What size Roman Ogee bit would produce a nice 1.5" total thickness edge including the bottom squared part?

Is the norm to have the curved bit area take up 1/2 the thickness of the edge with the other 1/2 being just square wood?


----------

